# future pastry chef



## chiquita06 (Aug 31, 2010)

Greetings!

I was in the process of attending the art institute for baking and pastry but felt that I could probably get the same practice at a community college for more than half the price. Has anyone attended Orange Coast College for baking and pastry? If so, what was it like? also, which college would be the best in Southern California? I am hoping to get started by the spring semester so any advice would be greatly appreciated /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## culinuthiast (May 4, 2010)

you are probably right. but i don't know what OCC has to offer. good on you trying to find an outlet that isn't so expensive, and good luck (sorry I can't offer more help atm).


----------



## theunknowncook (Dec 17, 2009)

Chiquita06:

You would do well to avoid the Art Insitute! They have been sued many times!

*OCC* does have a Baking and Pastry Arts program, but so do *LBCC*, and *LATTC*.

After perusing their online program descriptions, OCC's Baking and Pastry Program does not appear to be as comprehensive as LATTC's program, which is a 2-year program, and is ACFEI-accredited. LBCC offers courses in Chocolate and Cake Decorating, is a 2-year program.

If it were me, I would probably not attend OCC, but would probably choose LATTC. It seems to be the most comprehensive program of the 3 colleges, and seems to be best community college baking program in southern California.

Private Culinary, Baking and Pastry Arts schools are simply not worth the exhorbitant tuitions that they charge, especially when one considers that the end result is to get a minimum-wage, or near minimum-wage, entry-level, food-service job! See: *So You Wanna Be a Chef*, *Cooking Schools interview*[*GRCC*]

Good luck in your studies! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------

